# Queries on Singapore LTVP



## abcd123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dear Friends I am Indian considering to move to Singapore. I have few confusions which i cannot find answers to. I read most forums. Apologize if I repeat any questions. Company is ready to sponsor me, wife, children but not my parents.

1) LTVP for Parents:- Even though my salary offer is above the $8K limit , the hiring company is not agreeing to sign the LTVP form (they claim its not their policy). As far as I know even if i sponsor my parents , Company HR needs to sign page 5 of the form. Is their signature mandatory or not such a strict item? Of course i am ready to support repartiation as per law in case of any issues. Is there a way out except the tourist visa (which is limited by 30/60 days) for me to have my parents here? (primarily to spend time with grandchildren per freewill and not bound by tourist visa timing.) i did read the MOM website in detail but this point was unclear.

2) My office will be West Singapore (Jurong/Clementi). I heard that side SG is not so hep and prefered for families. is that true? 

3) Any other items we have to be careful or watchout for?

Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. As far as I know, you can sponsor an LTVP for your parents yourself. If in doubt, ask ICA - they usually give good (and correct) advice.
2. What is "hep"? In any case, depending on how conservative or open minded your parents are, you might want to stay closer to Little India.
3. In terms of LTVP or other visa, nothing.


----------



## aaynoor (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you get any reply about LTVP?


----------



## abcd123 (Aug 27, 2014)

No. the ICA Call Centre # doesnt work unless you give them a PR # or FIN # or EP #. Maybe only option is to go there f2f if and when i go to SG.


----------



## R-PAT (Oct 11, 2014)

1. I would strongly advise you to write into MOM and to get a black and white. 

2. Jurong is a industrial area but there is also good place there. Again question do you want to spend more time travelling to work. Furthermore the rental price is more expensive in Clementi area than Jurong.

3. 2 important website you need to visit, iras.gov.sg (Income Tax) and mom.gov.sg (MOM)



abcd123 said:


> Dear Friends I am Indian considering to move to Singapore. I have few confusions which i cannot find answers to. I read most forums. Apologize if I repeat any questions. Company is ready to sponsor me, wife, children but not my parents.
> 
> 1) LTVP for Parents:- Even though my salary offer is above the $8K limit , the hiring company is not agreeing to sign the LTVP form (they claim its not their policy). As far as I know even if i sponsor my parents , Company HR needs to sign page 5 of the form. Is their signature mandatory or not such a strict item? Of course i am ready to support repartiation as per law in case of any issues. Is there a way out except the tourist visa (which is limited by 30/60 days) for me to have my parents here? (primarily to spend time with grandchildren per freewill and not bound by tourist visa timing.) i did read the MOM website in detail but this point was unclear.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrong advice

For 1, MOM considers applications for LTVP on a case by case basis and will not put it in writing

If pay is above 8000 then chances improve is all I can say


----------

